# Trinnity Strikes



## khadaji (Apr 15, 2003)

Tonight I was realy on the ball or something.  I was able to perform over 20 trinnity strikes in one shot.  When we were practicing, I was able to do my normal level, which is about 5 on an one go.  But then sudenly it just came, and i kept it going, and all fell into place.  I lost count aoround 20 or so then was able to do many more.  After that I was able to contiue to get over 10 strikes for the rest of the training session.  

Is this sudden jump fairly normal, or how many are the rest of you able to do?  I am wondering if I should be impressed or is some fluke.  I now can't wait till the next meeting to see if I can repeat this again.  It felt so good to get in so many attacks so fuidly.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

Can you explain?

The plateau-->jump behaviour is common to many physical activities!


----------



## Rich_ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi Khadaji,

Yes, plateauing is quite natural in martial arts. But its's a great feeling when you shift up a plateau!

One thing I would say is keep practising now. I often find after a sudden gain that, although I can theoretically apply things more effectively, I actually undergo a dip in fighting ability as I try and assimilate the new skills; or perhaps, rather, as I change my preconceptions and priorities in line with them!


----------



## Arthur (Apr 16, 2003)

> One thing I would say is keep practising now. I often find after a sudden gain that, although I can theoretically apply things more effectively, I actually undergo a dip in fighting ability as I try and assimilate the new skills; or perhaps, rather, as I change my preconceptions and priorities in line with them!



Fantastic Advice! I use to get so frustrated before I realized what was happening. Now, I'll find that right before I conciously have a break through, I will suffer that dip. It use to wig me out... but now when I feel the dip I get excited because I know new understanding and ability will soon follow. Knowing that, it makes it much easier to really jump into the training more.

I wish I'd known that years earlier. I'm sure I'd be much better now.

Arthur


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 16, 2003)

But how would explain the "trinity" strikes for arnisador?

My attempt.

It's striking the attacker 3 times in one motion, that's the simple answer but there really is more to it than that.


 


Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## Kwan Lee (Apr 16, 2003)

Klondike,

A lot have been said about the misconception that the "Trinity Shot" means only and always three strikes in the movement.  There can certainly be more than three strikes in a typical "pass" (or less), but of course, the situation will dictate how things actually work out.

The rest of this post is for those that want to know a little more about it.

***********

The "Trinity Shot" helps you understand that an arm, leg, or whatever is used for more than just one strike or repeated strikes tracing the same path.  Take a leg movement...  Don't just see the one kick as your only option.  This is a multi-purpose implement.  Given the range, one can go from knee-to-short cut kick-to stomp on the opponent's other leg/ankle, or any variation of this, all in one smooth motion.  It involves not only tweaking your hips all throughout the movement where necessary (to help you maintain structure) but also placing those hits appropriately to get the desired response.  It's not an automatic and blind 1-2-3, etc with whatever implement you are using--leg, arm, knife, stick, or furniture.  As with anything, be prepared to "take it back" or stop your motion when needed.  There's nothing set in stone.  Heck, it could even stop at 1 (opponent escapes), or 1-2-3-4-5 (you've successfully destroyed his/her structure and are now in the "end game").  The key is to be the opportunist.  See the opportunity, and be balanced, relaxed, and aware enough to profit from it.  If it doesn't make sense to keep on going (doesn't serve a concrete purpose), and it doesn't feel natural, don't go through with the extras.  This is the idea of "action" versus "activity."  Look to create an imbalance (distrupting the structure) during this process.  You must also know the potential of the implement you are using.  For example: looking at a pistol as a triangle or looking at your fist and elbow as being multi-sided.

Striking with relaxation and fluidity in this process is like trying to paint a continuous smooth trajectory on your opponent's body (the canvas).  This can be seen as the overall motion.  What makes contact with the "canvas" can be whatever is needed to fill in the distance gap and ALSO has your structure to back it up.  You are essentially "crashing" into your opponent with the body parts in closest proximity.  Fist can "twist" into an elbow (2 strikes "going in") and then into a round-about ridge-hand-type strike that brings your opponent in (1 strike "coming out").  Your other arm can then come around, as your last strike with the first arm "leaves" the "canvas."  Another example... Your shoulder can initially hit your opponent's chest downward, scoop up to his/her chin, and then hit down again (or straight). 

There are so many variations, and it is fun to work with them.  You will learn what suits your body type and when to use what through slow sparring.  All this should become evident if you are training honestly with your partner.  Going slow in your initial research is important in this work, but be aware that things might change perceptually when the pace picks up.  You'll most likely have to shorten movements in order to get the "three" to work for you in a situation where your opponents are trying to land their shots as well.  In this sense, it is used very successfully as a finishing move, or after slipping an attack, when the opponent's structure is already or almost shot.

A good beginning exercise is to stand in front of a punching bag, elbow's distance away, and while keeping your feet in their place (this doesn't mean supergluing them there--you can and should pivot if necessary), twist your upper body slowly from left to right.  Your arms should be held off your body (at your sides, comfortably) with the forearms parallel with the floor.  Start off with a punch by rotating only your torso.  When you make contact to the bag (probably closer on its side than on its front), relax your hand and let your body's rotation carry your elbow into the bag.  After this contact is made, keep rotating a little past the bag, and then rotate the opposite direction with a strike on the opposite side of the bag with a hammer-like strike or whipping strike.  Of course, the other arm will be there to start it's own similar sequence, as you rotate the other way.  When you can do this relaxed and naturally, change up the movement by varying the angles of the initally strikes, changing the level (squating), or use a different entry (shoulder or forearm strike).  Then do the legs.  Do this facing away from the bag or standing 90 degrees with it. The next level is doing this in motion (walking or crawling--all levels).  If you don't have a bag, or someone to patiently stand there for you, stand in front of a corner (where two walls meet, obviously) or in front of a door jam.  Having the partner there is best.  Have them react to your slow movements, even if the reaction is somewhat staged.  

Bottom line, stay relaxed and comfortable in structure and movement.

You might also see the board at the Kadochnikov site for what was dubbed "pivot strikes."  It's another way of looking at this process since it is like "pivoting" from one point of contact to the next.

Hope this wasn't too confusing.  Good luck!

Kwan


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 16, 2003)

See, I knew one of the instructors would jump in here and give a great explanation of it   

I like the punching bag idea and have some new training ideas to play with, thanks Kwan.

 

Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2003)

Where is the Kadochnikov site?


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 16, 2003)

http://www.k-sys.org/ksysforum/index.php


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 16, 2003)

How do you guys find all these forums?         :shrug: 



 

Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 16, 2003)

Cuz I'm tha mastuh, yo!


----------



## jellyman (Apr 17, 2003)

the ROSS site has just about every RMA forum in existence listed, across federations.

I have a fairly hefty list of RMA links, but nothing close to that...


----------



## Samurai (Apr 18, 2003)

What is the URL for the ROSS site??

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kwan Lee _
> *Hope this wasn't too confusing
> *



No...wasn't too confusing.  Especially by the guy that eats it when you do it every class


----------



## jellyman (Apr 18, 2003)

http://www.rmax.tv/linksRMA.html

One of these days, I'm going to have to get off my **** and go learn Russian...

I translate with Systran - enough to get the gist, anyway.


----------

